# logger's pants



## forestryworks (Sep 2, 2007)

what pants do some of you guys wear?

apparently i'm not very good at putting on my own buttons for my suspenders...
besides bailey's and wood's, any other places i can order pants that already have suspender buttons on them?

like maybe these?







the BC loggers seem to have blue-ish pants with the buttons already on 'em.


----------



## Buzz 880 (Sep 2, 2007)

Any stihl or husky pants have the buttons in them


----------



## RPM (Sep 2, 2007)

Item # 0128

http://www.canadianarboristsupplies.com/safety.php

Sorry the $ exchange isn't as favorable as it use to be...


----------



## BC_Logger (Sep 2, 2007)

those pants are made by big k clothing there called logger kings 

http://www.bigkclothing.com/logger_king.htm

thats what I ware


----------



## slowp (Sep 2, 2007)

*Fashion tips....again?*

Oh boy, more fashion talk. I like to wear the Carharts. I have a pair of the logger jeans, which have buttons already on 'em. They have a double front on the legs, and are hot and heavy at times. But the double front has saved my legs from getting poked and bloody cuz I was stupid and didn't get 12" top boots. I believe Dickies also makes jeans with the buttons. I also have the brown Carhart dungarees which are similar to the logger jeans but I had to install buttons. The brown ones are a little bit cooler. What is the problem with buttons? You need to buy what my mom calls Bachelor Buttons. You use a hammer to install them. The process is similar to putting a grommet on whatever one would put a grommet on. Don't bang too hard with the hammer or they'll bend. I'm lucky and can buy all the above locally (50 miles) when the sales are on. Carharts run about $27 when on sale. Madsens has them in their store so they must be in their mail order. Now, I plan to look up dyes so I can make a :biggrinbounce2: pastel hickory shirt. Come winter, I'll switch to wearing tin pants, (Filson) which come with buttons already installed. They held up well last winter, except where I wore holes from caulking them. I saved the cut off leg fabric...the tin pants come in 1 inseam length and it is LONG, and super glued it to the holy area and it has held up.


----------



## RPM (Sep 2, 2007)

The question is do you have to run a saw? If you do then you should / must wear a safety pant. If not, then whatever is comfortable. Carharts are good.


----------



## RPM (Sep 2, 2007)

BC_Logger said:


> those pants are made by big k clothing there called logger kings
> 
> http://www.bigkclothing.com/logger_king.htm
> 
> thats what I ware



Going to Vancouver later this fall - I'll make a stop.


----------



## Gologit (Sep 2, 2007)

slowp said:


> Oh boy, more fashion talk. Now, I plan to look up dyes so I can make a :biggrinbounce2: pastel hickory shirt. .



:bang: You just don't give up, do you ?


----------



## Pitt (Sep 2, 2007)

Home owner question sorry, but I would like a pr too.

had anyone ever been saved, or used the safety features in these type of pants. I am an auto mechanic and I have heavy duck pants that last and seem fine, but they are not Kevlar not that stuff that is supposed to fray up and tangle onto the saw stopping it. I want to know which safety method has been proved. 

Thanks in advance, leanring lots here.


----------



## RPM (Sep 2, 2007)

Pitt said:


> Home owner question sorry, but I would like a pr too.
> 
> but they are not Kevlar not that stuff that is supposed to fray up and tangle onto the saw stopping it.



They work! Anyone here who has a run a saw at some point in their existence has probably dragged their saw across the thigh. I know I have a nice neat cut in mine from some time ago and which kept me out of the ER


----------



## 2dogs (Sep 3, 2007)

Hey everyone. This is my first post here, looks like a good forum. Kick my rear if I post something stupid or violate the rules.

I mostly wear Prison Blu aka Prison Blues. They are a bit pricey but I like the cut. Cowlitz has them though I have bought direct. I also like Key 444-01. They are a slimmer fit but don't have a tool pocket on the leg. Both have rugged suspender buttons. I generally wear chaps too.


----------



## oregonlumber (Sep 3, 2007)

here in oregon, i go to the logging supply store and there you can buy any style of logging style pants you can think of. if your running a chainsaw you can get heavy denim pants with buttons on the inside for insert style safety chaps, thats what i proffer because the chaps dont hang up on brush when i have to run. costs about $50-$60 for the jeans and the chaps.


----------



## slowp (Sep 3, 2007)

I wear chaps over the carharts, and they get too hot in the afternoon. Very hot. Hot so I'm really cranky when the tourists drive up. A chaser claims the double front will work the same as chaps but I don't want to find out. There's Key jeans too. They are on sale frequently.


----------



## logbutcher (Sep 3, 2007)

*Cut Nekkid*



slowp said:


> I wear chaps over the carharts, and they get too hot in the afternoon. Very hot. Hot so I'm really cranky when the tourists drive up. A chaser claims the double front will work the same as chaps but I don't want to find out. There's Key jeans too. They are on sale frequently.



We don't want no cranks out there....So cut nekkid, but with chaps. opcorn: 
We thot all of PNW cuts that way.


----------



## Rcoulas (Sep 3, 2007)

I wear light cotton poly blend pants under chaps in summer and heavy work jeans under chaps in winter. I had a leather belt sewn into my chaps and it does a good job of holding up my pants as well as my axe and wedge pouch.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Sep 3, 2007)

Key bought the patterns from Lee so those guys that have been around who may have liked the Lee loggers will like the Keys. The waist seems to be cut a little higher than the carharts.


----------



## 2dogs (Sep 3, 2007)

Duh I forgot to mention I also wear wildland firefighting pants. After wearing them at work for years I guess I took them for granted. These pants don't have suspender buttons but they are really light and dry fast. If you are working in berry vines or thorns you will need chaps there too. I have purchased several pairs ebay especially during the winter.


----------



## 2dogs (Sep 3, 2007)

BTW I highly recommend wildland firefighting chaps instead Stihl or Husqvarna chaps. Much better quality and greater freedom of movement.


----------



## John Ellison (Sep 3, 2007)

Always get a 46 waist and then the saw dust will drop right thru.:greenchainsaw: 
Anybody ever wear those Lee 88 's with a button fly? When they were new and stiff and you go to take a leak it looked like you were having a real good time especially if your hands were cold.
I like Madsens house brand. I had a few pair of Keys several years ago and altho well made the back pockets were huge. Big enough to stuff a muskrat in.
I do like Rcoulas in the summer here. Too hot for jeans.


----------



## Gologit (Sep 3, 2007)

bks044 said:


> Key bought the patterns from Lee so those guys that have been around who may have liked the Lee loggers will like the Keys. The waist seems to be cut a little higher than the carharts.



Thanks for that, I'll give them a try. Since I wore out my last pair of 'Friscos I haven't been able to find anything that really holds up as good as they did.
And on a side note..logger's pants are supposed to be BLACK...not blue or green or brown or tan or chartruese and definitely not, regardless of what Slowp says, any kind of pastel!
Maybe blue...if you can't get black. No pastels. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## slowp (Sep 3, 2007)

Purple is good right now because it is HUCKLEBERRY time. Got these on Saturday on a berry scouting expedition. And, most pants do turn black if you never wash them.....

mmmm, huckleberry cobbler, huckleberry pie, huckleberry pancakes...OH NO NOW I'LL NEED BIGGER PANTS!!


----------



## Gologit (Sep 3, 2007)

slowp said:


> Purple is good right now because it is HUCKLEBERRY time. Got these on Saturday on a berry scouting expedition. And, most pants do turn black if you never wash them.....
> 
> mmmm, huckleberry cobbler, huckleberry pie, huckleberry pancakes...OH NO NOW I'LL NEED BIGGER PANTS!!



Oh yeah! Huckleberry cobbler...nothing finer. I used to gather huckleberries on Mt Adams when I lived in Klickitat County and I haven't had huckleberry anything that compares since.
And you're right about the pants turning black...by then when you take them off you can just kinda prop them up in the corner. Usually pretty much waterproof, too.


----------



## Pitt (Sep 4, 2007)

Chaps, pants. Kevlar, not. I am still confused Men. which system works better. Kevlar deflects, the other one's fray up and stop the chain supposedly.

Oh yeah... any homemade type fruit pie... MMMMMM! $13 bux at the local farmers stand though.. they know the we will pay whatever they want.


----------



## SWE#Kipp (Sep 4, 2007)

slowp said:


> Purple is good right now because it is HUCKLEBERRY time. Got these on Saturday on a berry scouting expedition. And, most pants do turn black if you never wash them.....
> 
> mmmm, huckleberry cobbler, huckleberry pie, huckleberry pancakes...OH NO NOW I'LL NEED BIGGER PANTS!!



Whats a "cobbler" ??
A fine dog you got there


----------



## slowp (Sep 4, 2007)

My family's version of cobbler is, you dump the fruit in a pan, mix in some sugar, mix up some sweet biscuit dough, put biscuits on top of fruit and bake.
Mmmmm. That's my old bear alert dog. She used to run the bears out of the neighborhood when we were in exile in Siskiyou County. She's 13 now.


----------



## Gologit (Sep 5, 2007)

slowp said:


> My family's version of cobbler is, you dump the fruit in a pan, mix in some sugar, mix up some sweet biscuit dough, put biscuits on top of fruit and bake.



Yup ! Also excellent with blackberries. Which reminds me...I think theres still a few growing down at the south end of my pasture. If I get home early enough tonight I know what I'm having for dessert...and breakfast...and in my nose bag tomorrow. The hell with the increased pants size...it'll be worth it.


----------



## GASoline71 (Sep 5, 2007)

Carhartt Double Front Loggers...

or...

Prison Blues

Gary


----------



## slowp (Sep 17, 2007)

*Why Suspenders?*

Well, today I went out to a sale, and they were short handed as usual on the Monday after payday Friday. I went down to see how the guy setting chokers was doing. He was not doing well and I proceeded to help pull line out from the carriage. Next thing I know, I'm setting chokers. We were the AARP eligible crew. The young guys were up on the landing. Learned a few things, like knots and limbs can be our friends, they can keep the log from slipping off, it is hard to tell where the ends of the logs are much less whether they have blue paint on them or not, and that I really wished I had worn my suspenders. It was a wet drizzly day and my Carharts (brown colored) got wet of course. Then they got heavy and I kept catching the pants legs in my corks. Got clonked in the head with the chokers, (small ones) that's why we wear hardhats. Another wardrobe faux pas, my gloves did not match, had one purple one on and one green one. Update on the pink hickory shirt, I have the dye but haven't had the time to dye it yet. Now, out to soak in the hot tub.


----------



## Burvol (Sep 18, 2007)

Carhart makes a decent logger pant that I have destroyed cutting, but have also had so-so luck with them. My dad always wore a brand of logger pants called "Big Bill's"....money!!! That's all I buy for work pants now. They have button holes for suspenders, but I cannot stand suspenders, and I am in no need of them being irritated by ???? on my back, but I also always stay in decent to good shape as a log cutter, 6' 2" 195 lbs. A good snug belt works just fine for me. Anyway, Big Bills are the shiznet if you know what I mean. I cut with the legs cut off for safety and love the Big Bills....Try them, you will not be dissapointed, they are tough britches...weather you wear suspenders or not.


----------



## gavin (Sep 18, 2007)

i see lots of guys wearing can-swe pants (www.canswe.com). i wear the can-swe riggers. have lasted a long time and are really comfortable.


----------



## tree md (Sep 18, 2007)

Those look like disco pants to me!!!


----------



## slowp (Sep 20, 2007)

*Fall Fashionwear*

This year's Fall Fashion Collection. We're in the transition from a month of Dry to the Winter rains.


----------



## slowp (Nov 29, 2007)

*Winter Fashions*

Here's Twinkle and me with our winter fashion collection on display. I wear black of course, but it obviously isn't working to make me more slender. I need to spend more time in the brush. Today the guys started at one end, and I at the other and we cut the hardwoods that topple over in our gloppy snow out of the main roads. I put a picture of the boot repair in, it is still holding up well. Unfortunately, my accessories are no longer matching, it is that time of year when one grabs whatever will keep one warm and dry. 
Twinkle's bar was not smoking and Twinkle was throwing nice chips for most of the day. We cut one alder but were prepared for what it did...I had a patch cleared out behind a standing tree to step behind, in case (and it did) the alder split.
That's why I like a longish bar. It keeps one farther from the alder. We hate alder!!  Pants are by Filson, chaps by that Labonnville company.
They look funny, but I really like the bugeyes. No worries about fogging up.
This is a little maple we're cutting up. Hmmm, the one picture looks like I might cut my leg off. It's still attached.


----------



## forestryworks (Nov 29, 2007)

thanks for sharing


----------



## Saw Bones (Dec 2, 2007)

Pitt said:


> Home owner question sorry, but I would like a pr too.
> 
> had anyone ever been saved, or used the safety features in these type of pants. I am an auto mechanic and I have heavy duck pants that last and seem fine, but they are not Kevlar not that stuff that is supposed to fray up and tangle onto the saw stopping it. I want to know which safety method has been proved.
> 
> Thanks in advance, leanring lots here.



I have the double front carharts and can tell you for sure they will not even slow down a saw. I was lucky and did not break the skin. I quit working and went and got some chaps. Spend the money, your life is worth it.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 2, 2007)

Medic 184 said:


> I have the double front carharts and can tell you for sure they will not even slow down a saw. I was lucky and did not break the skin. I quit working and went and got some chaps. Spend the money, your life is worth it.



Well said. I have an old pair of Friscos with a good sized cut in the left leg...they hang on the nail next to my chaps.
Those double front pants, Carhart or whatever, are great. They're sturdy, they're comfortable, and they last a long time. They're not worth a damn for stopping a chainsaw, though.


----------



## Saw Bones (Dec 2, 2007)

Yea I am not a pro, I dont do this for a living. That happened a couple of years ago. cut on the left leg. it made a believer out of me. 

I have been extra careful ever since, and I always put on my PPE every time no matter what or how small the job is.

God was watching over me that day.


----------



## BostonBull (Dec 2, 2007)

Carhartts or Arborwear. If your looking for "tougher" I would go with Arborwear....and just have a seamstress sew the buttons on. They would probably only charge around $5 a pair.


----------



## slowp (Dec 2, 2007)

The filson tin pants are what I like the best for winter rainy season. The snow will cram up inside the legs though, especially if you decide it might be fun to go butt sledding down a snowy hill and put your feet down to slow down a bit. They are heavy and the chaps around them are a bit much but I don't know exactly what I'll be doing so I wear the tin pants and deal with the extra stiffness. They don't turn into sauna pants like regular raingear. Another bad thing about the tin pants is you have to be careful about what you sit on with them. Never on good furniture. I couldn't find the wax I bought to redo them so used boot grease. I still can't find the wax!!  Don't you just hate that when you buy something and then can't find it when you need it? It will turn up in July. Probably melted and messing up something. :jawdrop:


----------



## Cedarkerf (Dec 2, 2007)

I wear double fronts but with the labonville inside the pants safety pads. Much more manuverable and less hang ups without the dangley straps.


----------



## Industry (Dec 2, 2007)

Pitt said:


> Home owner question sorry, but I would like a pr too.
> 
> had anyone ever been saved, or used the safety features in these type of pants. I want to know which safety method has been proved.
> 
> Thanks in advance, leanring lots here.



http://www.labonville.com/videos/v2.htm

Video takes a bit to load, but it is worth it. these are tests on chaps. Keep in mind, that even the ones that are cut through saved from a MUCH more serious injury. I have seen chaps stop a saw dead from wide open with 0 injury to the operator. Cannot say the same if he had hit his leg with just heavy pants on. I DO NOT cut without them now.


----------



## Stihlboy088 (Dec 3, 2007)

Carhartt Double Fronts, 9 months of the year and Dickes twill flat fronts the other three. I think I'm going to switch to the carhartts full time now i've blown the seats outta all the dickies and have sewn more tears and rips in them than i can stand.


----------



## dpcutter (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi Slowp Filson makes some great products. Filson does sell a re-treatment wax for their tin products. Simply heat the area(s) needing re-treatment(hair drier will work) and apply the wax. Rub the wax in liberally, sometimes if you heat the wax a bit, it melts into the tin cloth easier. Call Filson, they definetely have the treatment product. They sent me a few free cans, good luck!!


----------



## slowp (Dec 3, 2007)

dpcutter said:


> Hi Slowp Filson makes some great products. Filson does sell a re-treatment wax for their tin products. Simply heat the area(s) needing re-treatment(hair drier will work) and apply the wax. Rub the wax in liberally, sometimes if you heat the wax a bit, it melts into the tin cloth easier. Call Filson, they definetely have the treatment product. They sent me a few free cans, good luck!!



Thanks, here's my discoveries. The boot grease worked just as well, except was a little messy the first couple of days. This morning, while looking for something else, I found the can of wax. I used the hairdryer on them the last time and now don't want to use it much on my hair. The handle got icky. But I wear those pants pretty much every week day from Nov. to March. The cuffs are ripping and I will need to patch the left leg now. I catch the legs on my calks sometimes. If they make it through this winter, they'll work out to $50 a year pants. I figure they're worth that. I'm lucky. I live within an hour of a couple of good saw shops, work wear store, and, and and....and a Cabelas just opened up. Now if the flooding goes down so I can get to the stores! No flooding here but there is there.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Dec 3, 2007)

I wear the Dickies twill double knees with riggin' buttons for my suspenders. lot's of room for "The :censored: Boys" and nice a cool. I wear inside chaps as well.


----------



## Mitchell (Dec 4, 2007)

*logger king*



BC_Logger said:


> those pants are made by big k clothing there called logger kings
> 
> http://www.bigkclothing.com/logger_king.htm
> 
> thats what I ware



I have bought a few of there products and have been dissapointed. I have the orange and black pants in the picture on the web page you listed. I found them to have ZERO breathing. So much so they would stink to high heaven after one day of use and be super heavy from sweat. they are just starting to be dragged out now that winter is setting in. the material is sturdy but melts readily when you rest exhoust near it [like a pole pruner power head] 

I have a set of there chaps as well and found to have cheap easily brocken snaps. 

I have good success with a companey in Salmon Arm BC; forget the name but it would not be hard to track them down if anyone is interested.

The stihl pants are not to bad either; they tend to get thread bare to quick.

I tend to put on old nylon husky pants [lots o patches added] more often then not


----------



## RPM (Dec 4, 2007)

_I have good success with a companey in Salmon Arm BC; forget the name but it would not be hard to track them down if anyone is interested._

Canswe is the company - they make decent raingear as well - pretty much what anyone who works in the bush in BC wears.

http://www.canswe.com/index.php


----------



## sILlogger (Dec 4, 2007)

Tree Sling'r said:


> I wear the Dickies twill double knees with riggin' buttons for my suspenders. lot's of room for "The :censored: Boys" and nice a cool. I wear inside chaps as well.



these are the pants that i wear as well..but what sort of inside chaps are you wearing?


----------



## TRYON (Dec 4, 2007)

*Pants*

PRISON BLUES......all the way.........made on the inside to be worn on the outside......their cheap too.....like 25 or 23 buck a pair....


----------



## lt1nut (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm not a logger and haven't tried these but Duluth Trading Co makes some jeans w/ Kevlar thread in them that are guaranteed for five years. They are not chainsaw protection and cost ~$70 I believe.


In remodelling/construction we usually wear Carhartts duck or jeans, sometimes regular jeans. Dickies uniform pants just don't seam to cut it even though they are cooler in the summer, that's when we wear regular jeans.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Dec 9, 2007)

sILlogger said:


> these are the pants that i wear as well..but what sort of inside chaps are you wearing?



Labonville -long.


----------



## slowp (Dec 9, 2007)

*Duct Duck tape for hemming pants*

I'm shredding the cuffs of the tin pants I have. At this rate, they'll be shorts before the winter is over. I had even sewed a hem in them when I got them.
Should I try duct tape? What color? I'm thinking purple to match the patch on my boots. I also have gray and flourescent orange. The orange would go well with my hardhat and I'd be able to see where my legs are in the brush.
The gray, being a neutral color, would go with anything except I'm thinking that the purple is stronger tape. Suggestions??  opcorn:


----------



## forestryworks (Dec 22, 2007)

slowp said:


> I'm shredding the cuffs of the tin pants I have. At this rate, they'll be shorts before the winter is over. I had even sewed a hem in them when I got them.
> Should I try duct tape? What color? I'm thinking purple to match the patch on my boots. I also have gray and flourescent orange. The orange would go well with my hardhat and I'd be able to see where my legs are in the brush.
> The gray, being a neutral color, would go with anything except I'm thinking that the purple is stronger tape. Suggestions??  opcorn:



after several beers i'd use duct tape, a purple marker, and some staples to boot


----------



## 2dogs (Dec 22, 2007)

slowp said:


> I'm shredding the cuffs of the tin pants I have. At this rate, they'll be shorts before the winter is over. I had even sewed a hem in them when I got them.
> Should I try duct tape? What color? I'm thinking purple to match the patch on my boots. I also have gray and flourescent orange. The orange would go well with my hardhat and I'd be able to see where my legs are in the brush.
> The gray, being a neutral color, would go with anything except I'm thinking that the purple is stronger tape. Suggestions??  opcorn:



Dang! I think you must use duck tape for more repairs than anyone I know. Good thing you aren't a surgeon.


----------



## lawson's tree s (Dec 22, 2007)

i wear arbor wear pants for climbing ive seen some logging pants in bailey's .


----------



## slowp (Dec 23, 2007)

They aren't shredded too bad yet. The duct tape test is in progress. I went to a windsurfing camp and they duct taped elbows, ankles, blisters...

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=61459&stc=1&d=1198427300


----------



## Labonville (Jan 3, 2008)

We sell some pretty nice chaps if anyone cares to take a gander!
www.labonville.com
Check Under Safety on the left hand side.

* Andrea C.
* http://www.labonville.com


----------



## 2dogs (Jan 3, 2008)

Andrea for years I wore your FSS green kevlar chaps. Do you still make these?


----------



## Jumper (Jan 4, 2008)

I ordered a pair from www.ago1.com, seem pretty well made, the advantage being I got them in a 28" inseam, most pants are too long and it is especially a pain hemming chain saw pants because of the pads.

http://www.ago1.com/tsuscdn/show.asp?cat=8&subcat=99


----------



## slowp (Mar 19, 2008)

The weather forecast was way off today. It was supposed to be 40s and snow level 2000 to 1500 feet elevation and rain. I wore my winter gear with tin pants over longjohns and the sun came out and I was hot. Anybody ever cut (with chaps of course) in longjohns? I seriously was thinking about it but knew if I did a van load of brush pickers would appear and it would just get weird. So I toughed it out. Just wondering?


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 19, 2008)

Uhmm, no.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Mar 19, 2008)

slowp said:


> The weather forecast was way off today. It was supposed to be 40s and snow level 2000 to 1500 feet elevation and rain. I wore my winter gear with tin pants over longjohns and the sun came out and I was hot. Anybody ever cut (with chaps of course) in longjohns? I seriously was thinking about it but knew if I did a van load of brush pickers would appear and it would just get weird. So I toughed it out. Just wondering?



Yea I dressed wrong today out cuttin at Key Center out by Purdy. Wore thermal under hickory ughh. Dumped the long sleaved hickory wished I was wearin wife beater shirt. What was that bright lite in the sky.


----------



## slowp (Mar 19, 2008)

Cedarkerf said:


> Yea I dressed wrong today out cuttin at Key Center out by Purdy. Wore thermal under hickory ughh. Dumped the long sleaved hickory wished I was wearin wife beater shirt. What was that bright lite in the sky.




I don't know but it was hard on the eyes and made scary shapes on the ground. Haven't seen it for so long..... It was downright summerish today and I drank all my water too!


----------



## tomtrees58 (Mar 19, 2008)

come on baileys has the best tom trees


----------



## hammerlogging (Mar 19, 2008)

I've been told of a pair of mountian fellows who would cut like hell, always work as a pair, who would strip down to their undies during the heat of the day on hot summer days. You never know, tales run tall when you're hearing stories from old timers. I can't imagine it. I'm carharts or baileys brown pants, filson double tin in the winter and lightweight poypro top year round, longunderwear pants if its below 60- just prefer em depite the heat. Layer the tops. Chaps always. Would like to try some cutting pants but in the SE in the summer its so damn hot i can't imagine how bad those pants would be if I wore them like I wear tin pants in the winter- for a whole season-- drenched (completely) from 9 am on in the summer.


----------



## treejunkie13 (Mar 19, 2008)

I have a heck of a time dressing for the day this time of year. Do personally know a guy that cut in his undies one hot day.


----------



## slowp (Mar 19, 2008)

hammerlogging said:


> I've been told of a pair of mountian fellows who would cut like hell, always work as a pair, who would strip down to their undies during the heat of the day on hot summer days. You never know, tales run tall when you're hearing stories from old timers. I can't imagine it. I'm carharts or baileys brown pants, filson double tin in the winter and lightweight poypro top year round, longunderwear pants if its below 60- just prefer em depite the heat. Layer the tops. Chaps always. Would like to try some cutting pants but in the SE in the summer its so damn hot i can't imagine how bad those pants would be if I wore them like I wear tin pants in the winter- for a whole season-- drenched (completely) from 9 am on in the summer.




Another PNW thing. I think it might've hit 50 and we were too hot with the poly pro and tin pants.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Mar 20, 2008)

Yup 50 and sunny=summer


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 20, 2008)

I thought this might interest someone here.


----------



## slowp (Mar 20, 2008)

For pants, the gorilla tape is definitely better. It is a bland color but still sticking and looks like I either better put more on the tin pants or I'll be wearing Capris soon.  I'm wondering if I can get another winter out of them?


----------



## treejunkie13 (Mar 20, 2008)

slowp said:


> For pants, the gorilla tape is definitely better. It is a bland color but still sticking and looks like I either better put more on the tin pants or I'll be wearing Capris soon.  I'm wondering if I can get another winter out of them?



I thought that you were going to sell your tins on flea bay after AXMEN became a hit?


----------



## slowp (Mar 20, 2008)

treejunkie13 said:


> I thought that you were going to sell your tins on flea bay after AXMEN became a hit?



Is it a hit yet? I don't know for sure. Those pants are so well broken in but if some sucker would bid them up high enough for a new pair....I kind of get mentally attached to some clothes. It will be sad.  It will be sad.


----------



## Zodiac45 (Mar 20, 2008)

> =lt1nut;827896]I'm not a logger and haven't tried these but Duluth Trading Co makes some jeans w/ Kevlar thread in them that are guaranteed for five years. They are not chainsaw protection and cost ~$70 I believe.
> 
> 
> > I'm a fan of the Duluth Trading post clothing all round. I don't have the kevlar's because I don't thing kevlars can do the job versus chaps but I love the rest of the Duluth stuff I have. They make their T-shirts and other shirts about 3" longer as a solution too Plumber's butt, (but!) I like them cause they stay tucked in better. The jeans are very well made and are reiforced with firehose canvas around the cuffs, waist and pockets are made of it too. Excellent if a bit price stuff though. Their henley logger is my fav shirt.


----------



## slowp (Mar 20, 2008)

We call Plumber's Butt male cleavage.


----------



## Zodiac45 (Mar 20, 2008)

slowp said:


> We call Plumber's Butt male cleavage.



Ha,ha,ha!  

Those extra long t-shirts come in a little plastic gift bucket says Crack Spackle.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 20, 2008)

Zodiac45 said:


> > =lt1nut;827896]I'm not a logger and haven't tried these but Duluth Trading Co makes some jeans w/ Kevlar thread in them that are guaranteed for five years. They are not chainsaw protection and cost ~$70 I believe.
> >
> >
> > > I'm a fan of the Duluth Trading post clothing all round. I don't have the kevlar's because I don't thing kevlars can do the job versus chaps but I love the rest of the Duluth stuff I have. They make their T-shirts and other shirts about 3" longer as a solution too Plumber's butt, (but!) I like them cause they stay tucked in better. The jeans are very well made and are reiforced with firehose canvas around the cuffs, waist and pockets are made of it too. Excellent if a bit price stuff though. Their henley logger is my fav shirt.
> > ...


----------



## jpvjr (Mar 20, 2008)

forestryworks said:


> what pants do some of you guys wear?
> 
> apparently i'm not very good at putting on my own buttons for my suspenders...
> besides bailey's and wood's, any other places i can order pants that already have suspender buttons on them?
> ...



In Central PA I wear (the year round) wool longjohns, 2 pr socks, hickory shirt (KEY), Carhartt logger jeans (w/ buttons), & this is a C-PA thing slick soled Red Wing 953's, canvas gloves. 
& a helmet 2yrs ago a tree walked into my head so I decided to break down & buy 1. No coat, rainwear, no nothing.
I boil my shirts in alum, & pour linseed oil on my pants to waterproof them.
& Yes the Amish all think I'm nuts. Come to think of it so does everyone else????
Cut your pants off above your boot tops & leave unhemmed.


----------



## sILlogger (Mar 20, 2008)

jpvjr said:


> In Central PA I wear (the year round) wool longjohns, 2 pr socks, hickory shirt (KEY), Carhartt logger jeans (w/ buttons), & this is a C-PA thing slick soled Red Wing 953's, canvas gloves.
> & a helmet 2yrs ago a tree walked into my head so I decided to break down & buy 1. No coat, rainwear, no nothing.
> I boil my shirts in alum, & pour linseed oil on my pants to waterproof them.
> & Yes the Amish all think I'm nuts. Come to think of it so does everyone else????



wow...how do you move? i try to dress as light as possible, allows for easier movement, and when its cold you gotta work to stay warm(you get more done) i like a boot with a most lug to it as possible-i'd wear caulks if i didn't have to run equipment
95*








15*


----------



## jpvjr (Mar 20, 2008)

sILlogger said:


> wow...how do you move? i try to dress as light as possible, allows for easier movement, and when its cold you gotta work to stay warm(you get more done) i like a boot with a most lug to it as possible-i'd wear caulks if i didn't have to run equipment
> 95*
> 
> 
> ...



I can move around as slick as snot. Warm, cold think about, it if it'll keep the cold out it'll keep the heat out. Once you sweat some your woolies'll be COOLER than a t-shirt. Vibram I'm convinced is possitively dangerous. It can't grip on cold rock, or wet bark. (Once I move to B.C. I'll get a pair of corks) once I decide on which brand to get between Wesco, & Viberg. We've never had slip-ups in ours, the only thing is that I bust the hooks w/in a month, so the cobbler swaps them out for eyes.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Mar 20, 2008)

jpvjr said:


> I can move around as slick as snot. Warm, cold think about, it if it'll keep the cold out it'll keep the heat out. Once you sweat some your woolies'll be COOLER than a t-shirt. Vibram I'm convinced is possitively dangerous. It can't grip on cold rock, or wet bark. (Once I move to B.C. I'll get a pair of corks) once I decide on which brand to get between Wesco, & Viberg. We've never had slip-ups in ours, the only thing is that I bust the hooks w/in a month, so the cobbler swaps them out for eyes.


Why wait for west coast for corks. The slick soled boots sounds crazy.


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 20, 2008)

Cedarkerf said:


> Why wait for west coast for corks. The slick soled boots sounds crazy.



Yeah, sounds crazy to me too but then I have never been to PA. Pics of yourself would help me understand better. As far as woolies year round go, your body is a furnace that burns food. Heat is produced and has to be gotten rid of. You are lucky, you must be skinny.  I would die in an hour.

Why the slick sole boots? Does anyone wears corks back there?


----------



## sILlogger (Mar 21, 2008)

I'll take your word for it about wearing long johns year around, (when it is heat index of 110* i'm not gonna be wearing them) those long johns would hold several pounds of sweat, and i just don't like that much restriction..

how long you been working in the woods? what sort of skidder you running out there?




Cedarkerf said:


> Why wait for west coast for corks. The slick soled boots sounds crazy.





2dogs said:


> Yeah, sounds crazy to me too but then I have never been to PA. Pics of yourself would help me understand better. As far as woolies year round go, your body is a furnace that burns food. Heat is produced and has to be gotten rid of. You are lucky, you must be skinny.  I would die in an hour.
> 
> Why the slick sole boots? Does anyone wears corks back there?



i would wear caulks but i go from cutting to running equipment at times..so that wouldn't work good. i might be cutting trees and at the end of the day run the skidder or loader..and i don't see caulks working real good for that..and i don't wanna have to change boots to run equipment or to go into a place to get lunch..now what i mean?

in those pics im wearing a pair of Redwing loggers with Tacoma soles (love the soles-not a fan of the boots) they lasted me 7 months before i blew out the side of them. looking into getting a pair of Wesco's when i get the #


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 21, 2008)

sILlogger said:


> I'll take your word for it about wearing long johns year around, (when it is heat index of 110* i'm not gonna be wearing them) those long johns would hold several pounds of sweat, and i just don't like that much restriction..
> 
> how long you been working in the woods? what sort of skidder you running out there?
> 
> ...




I was just wodering if the guys that work on the groung logging wear corks. I don't know the terrain back there. I figured any person running equipment would not. JP even knew the model # of the boots his guys wear.


----------



## sILlogger (Mar 21, 2008)

2dogs said:


> I was just wodering if the guys that work on the groung logging wear corks. I don't know the terrain back there. I figured any person running equipment would not. JP even knew the model # of the boots his guys wear.



to be honest ive never seen a logger here wearing corks.. but that is because alot of them double time as skidder/loader/knuckleboom operators and truck drivers..the industry isn't that big out here that we have designated jobs, typically. there are some guys that just run skidders, or drive trucks, or cut...but alot of them do it all


----------



## treejunkie13 (Mar 21, 2008)

I wear slipper's or sneaker's to and from, but when the truck stops near the landing the calks go on, if I work solo then I run equip. with them also. Bare metal pedals like say on timberjack 240 wear calks out terrible but any skidder with the rubber going on on the floor and pedals is great. Tried out a pair about 4yr ago and just can't seem to get by without them. There is quite a few around here that wear calks, mostly in the winter time. Just don't try them out on a tile floor!!! You will get laughed at while picking yourself up off the floor.


----------



## jpvjr (Mar 21, 2008)

2dogs said:


> Yeah, sounds crazy to me too but then I have never been to PA. Pics of yourself would help me understand better. As far as woolies year round go, your body is a furnace that burns food. Heat is produced and has to be gotten rid of. You are lucky, you must be skinny.  I would die in an hour.
> 
> Why the slick sole boots? Does anyone wears corks back there?



Actually the Amish are the ones who taught me this w/ regard to the boots, we don't know ANYONE who wears corks. I once tried them on a bet w/ a student at Penn State, but fell down more in them on a flat grass field then I ever did in my RW's. We also do mule logging. Every now & then if 1 of them don't want to go we hop on its back (standing) so obviously we couldn't do that w/ spiky bottoms.
Yes I am skinny, I'm 36 5'10" & weigh just 130.
I learned the long john trick from a New Brunswick native who was a biology major at PSU. I asked all the guys (Amish & non-Amish) what boots they wore. The 14 Amish all wore RW 953's, of the 7 non Amish 4 wore RW 953's, 2 wore RW 699's, & 1 wore White's "Smokeater?" He was an PNWer originally & was the one to teach me to waterproof my clothes.
I gues when I do move I'll have to learn to walk all over again (ha-ha).


----------

